

Upload pics to picasa from commandline using googlecl - g33k
http://www.h3manth.com/content/upload-picasa-command-line-using-googlecl
As GoogleCL brings Google services to the command line
======
aw3c2
blogspam. Just visit [http://google-
opensource.blogspot.com/2010/06/introducing-go...](http://google-
opensource.blogspot.com/2010/06/introducing-google-command-line-tool.html)
instead.

Also this user only posts his site.

~~~
init0
No where in the mentioned by you speaks about batch upload pics to picass.

